

Hacker News Postmortem (Personal YC app site) - biscarch
http://christopherbiscardi.github.com/blog//hackernews/2012/10/22/hackernews-postmortem.html

======
biscarch
Thanks to everyone that took the time to view my personal site and give
feedback. I've lost my cofounder since I posted so that makes the site that
much more important.

Redesigned Site: <http://christopherbiscardi.github.com/>

